# Vaping and South Africa...



## Hardtail1969 (22/4/16)

So, as i have been doing a lot of research and reading about vaping everywhere in the world, on tons of websites etc, followed lots of arguments and all kindsa opinions, i would like to ask you guys - 

Do your actions when vaping contribute or damage to the way vaping is seen by the non vaping public?

Do you ascribe to the belief, that if it isn't policed or legislated, you may vape as and how you see fit? in any place, any time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (22/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> So, as i have been doing a lot of research and reading about vaping everywhere in the world, on tons of websites etc, followed lots of arguments and all kindsa opinions, i would like to ask you guys -
> 
> Do your actions when vaping contribute or damage to the way vaping is seen by the non vaping public?
> 
> Do you ascribe to the belief, that if it isn't policed or legislated, you may vape as and how you see fit? in any place, any time?


I belong to the chain of though that postulates that people are afraid of things they don't understand. I.e. knowledge dispels fear. 
That being said I vape like I normally would smoke, out of the public eye. 
I seldomly visit smoking areas because I can wait to vape in my car. 

I respect other people and their opinions so I rarely vape in public or where confrontations may arise.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/4/16)

I keep it tidy. I don't openly vape in public places IE: shopping malls, shops, restaurants etc.

Regardless of the law, I think it is just rude to be bellowing out clouds in close proximity to other people that don't vape or smoke.

I think the vapers that use their devices anywhere and everywhere, with the excuse of "It's not smoking" do more harm, and will increase legislation on vaping and our community

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 15


----------



## Christos (22/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I keep it tidy. I don't openly vape in public places IE: shopping malls, shops, restaurants etc.
> 
> Regardless of the law, I think it is just rude to be bellowing out clouds in close proximity to other people that don't vape or smoke.
> 
> I think the vapers that use their devices anywhere and everywhere, with the excuse of "It's not smoking" do more harm, and will increase legislation on vaping and our community


We live in a country where plastic shopping bags are regulated.
Last thing we need is some formal policy on vaping. 
What bothers me is these stands in shopping centres (and no not all twisp) where the staff are blowing huge clouds. You can see the vape haze as you get closer. 
These guys are asking for trouble.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Hardtail1969 (22/4/16)

Yes, i also believe that we each carry the responsibility for how vaping will be seen by the authorities. 

The funny thing about authority, it only acts when it is confronted in a manner, that makes a reaction necessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

I firmly believe in treating vaping the same as smoking. Just because it is not smoke does not mean people want to inhale your second hand vapor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Clouder (22/4/16)

Same here, I vape only where and when I feel it would not bother other people

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## nemo (22/4/16)

I treat vaping as smoking in public, since I do direct lung hits I try and be out of the public eye.
However in my car that is a whole new ball game. Looks like a cheech and chong production .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (22/4/16)

I vape in places I would never have smoked, but not to prove a point or flout social convention.

I vape in my car (never would have smoked due to the lingering damaging effects), in my house (I live with others who put up with my smoking [outside] but cheer my decision to vape), and at my work (verrrrry discretely, with the often confirmed approval of my coworkers).

I would, however, not think to vape in a restaurant or shop or anywhere else that I felt it would be intrusive to "innocent" others. I vape for my enjoyment, not as a political banner, and I'm sensitive to its potential as a form of pollution in the same way music volume is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

Clarification. I Vape in the car and the server room at work since no one goes there and I sit next to the door to the server room. And no the vapor does not set off smoke alarms but probably because the smoke sensors don't work

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

Ah... I have just started doing teeny hits and holding them in a little. Looks more wispy and thin than cigarrette smoke so you actually find people dont look twice then. 

Most certainly not my preferred way to vape but it raises few eyebrows. I do respect smoking laws same as before. Which means stinky clothes from smoking areas. Not ideal but what can you do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

Guys vaping on a twisp can get away with vaping in most places because holding it in means you exhale hardly anything.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

Sprint said:


> I firmly believe in treating vaping the same as smoking. Just because it is not smoke does not mean people want to inhale your second hand vapor.


I get a lot of compliments on the smell. Especially from older people.


----------



## GerharddP (22/4/16)

Sprint said:


> Clarification. I Vape in the car and the server room at work since no one goes there and I sit next to the door to the server room. And no the vapor does not set off smoke alarms but probably because the smoke sensors don't work


They do unfortunately set them off......... so when the fire department rock up at your client then it goes like this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I get a lot of compliments on the smell. Especially from older people.


I'm self conscious when vaping in public because of the attention my clouds attract so I mostly just don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

GerharddP said:


> They do unfortunately set them off......... so when the fire department rock up at your client then it goes like this


not my client, my employee. And when they do finally fix the sensors I can disable the system for 5 mins while the vapor clears.


----------



## GerharddP (22/4/16)

Sprint said:


> not my client, my employee. And when they do finally fix the sensors I can disable the system for 5 mins while the vapor clears.


LOL thought it was disabled.......


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

Sprint said:


> I'm self conscious when vaping in public because of the attention my clouds attract so I mostly just don't.


Go have a meal at Raith in Constantia... all these old cats with their Twisps loving vaping in non smoking area outside. I just taught myself to not blow clouds, one second lung hits. You pretty much just get a teeny wisp of vapour but it still smells great. Indoor smoking areas people get very curious. Its just clouds people get scared off by.


----------



## Ezekiel (22/4/16)

We were on an MSC cruise a while back, and sitting in the _cigar_ room, which a) has decent ventilation, b) permanently filled to the brim with smoke... and after an hour, on the first night of the cruise, the fire officer on board came rushing in, geared up, because the smoke-alarm went off. How? How does the smoke alarm in the cigar lounge get triggered by a few innocent, and not to mention afraid, vapour clouds? I don't know. Either way, I might have done vaping very good or very bad that night. Not really sure. We got an applause from the waiters, if that counts.

Other than that, I try extra hard to be as respectful as possible. I only vape in smoking areas and of course bathrooms. I luckily work at a University, so a) our labs smell like stale vape anyway, so nobody notices a little lingering smell, and b) everywhere else on campus you'll find little hubbly towers popping up, so the worst which could happen if I happen to blow clouds is a large number of students flocking to me with questions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder (22/4/16)

I *LIKE *going to the twisp store in Clearwater Mall and gooi MASSSSSIVE CLOUDS and everyone is like, WTF is THAT GUY vaping??????

ESPECIALLY when the saleslady is in the middle of a sale and telling a potential customer how awesome her product is. He will kap her an ignore and pay attention to what I'm doing...... I'm really really liking that!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY (22/4/16)

i'm with everyone else here, I try and vape as discreetly as possible to avoid people fake coughing and saying it is my vapor causing there cough. If you vape in a public area there is always that one person that will cough and be like "please put that out" or something of that nature. Therefore I rather avoid these situations. 

I never vape in the office, if I do I keep it in for as long as possible so that there is not much cloud that comes out when I exhale. I follow this tactic in restaurants and other places too. However if I feel like blowing proper clouds I go far far away from people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

Great thread @Hardtail1969 

Good to see all the posts above

It riles me quite a bit when vapers assume that It's their right to blow massive clouds anywhere they please.

I have said a number of times before (on this forum) that I think we all need to be considerate and respectful to others regarding our vaping habit. It would be great if non-smokers/non-vapers were to see vapers as considerate and respectful and it would only serve to further the vaping cause.

On that note, when in public places that are not smoking friendly I vape "low vapour" devices like the Evod1 and Reo/RM2. A bit of holding it in and the vapour is hardly visible, neither does it bother anyone. I seldom vape in shops or malls, maybe the odd toot here and there. 

It's nice knowing that I have bigger machines waiting for me when the coast is clear

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

Clouder said:


> I *LIKE *going to the twisp store in Clearwater Mall and gooi MASSSSSIVE CLOUDS and everyone is like, WTF is THAT GUY vaping??????
> 
> ESPECIALLY when the saleslady is in the middle of a sale and telling a potential customer how awesome her product is. He will kap her an ignore and pay attention to what I'm doing...... I'm really really liking that!!


I have a different strategy. I hand over my mod. And watch their faces as this huge cloud comes out looool. OK I only did it once but it was super funny. Twisp stall in George hehehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (23/4/16)

Clouder said:


> I *LIKE *going to the twisp store in Clearwater Mall and gooi MASSSSSIVE CLOUDS and everyone is like, WTF is THAT GUY vaping??????
> 
> ESPECIALLY when the saleslady is in the middle of a sale and telling a potential customer how awesome her product is. He will kap her an ignore and pay attention to what I'm doing...... I'm really really liking that!!



I pulled the same stunt at the Twisp stand in Galleria Mall. Should have seen the ladies face, she said my vape looked like it was going nuclear

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have a different strategy. I hand over my mod. And watch their faces as this huge cloud comes out looool. OK I only did it once but it was super funny. Twisp stall in George hehehe


@AniDey your rating of optimistic on this post is both confusing and redundant. Care to elaborate? What exactly iss optimistic about handing the Twisp guy a real mod eh? Not following you.


----------



## AniDey (23/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> @AniDey your rating of optimistic on this post is both confusing and redundant. Care to elaborate? What exactly iss optimistic about handing the Twisp guy a real mod eh? Not following you.


Sorry @Lord Vetinari 
I didn't even know I rated your post. I'll correct it right now!!


----------



## stevie g (23/4/16)

Apologies but hahaha!!!

The amount of recriminations these new buttons options bring about are hilarious 

I had a few as well


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

AniDey said:


> Sorry @Lord Vetinari
> I didn't even know I rated your post. I'll correct it right now!!


Loool... no worries about ratings and all I was just wondering... I was KINDA hoping he feels miffed at having to vape on a Twisp all day hehehehehe thought you might have picked up on that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/4/16)

I don't vape in places that smoking isn't allowed, and do my best not to blow vapor on people. 

To be honest I don't think anyone has any right to ask more than that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/4/16)

Sprint said:


> Clarification. I Vape in the car and the server room at work since no one goes there and I sit next to the door to the server room. And no the vapor does not set off smoke alarms but probably because the smoke sensors don't work



When last were they tested ? I'm not an insurance guru but an avid pc hobbyist and I don't think the insurance will take kindly to non functioning sensors in the event of fire ( I know it's not your jurisdictionbut maybe bring it up with relevant parties )


----------



## Stosta (16/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> .
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


What's with all the "." comments @Vape0206 ?


----------



## Cespian (16/5/16)

Stosta said:


> What's with all the "." comments @Vape0206 ?



Post counter stats... lol

Anyways, I do not vape in non smoking areas, besides my car (smoke in my car and I will show you your future), toilets at home and work (vooping is life), and in bed, to annoy my wife (one of my favourite past times - annoying the Mrs).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/5/16)

I won't vape in enclosed "smoking areas", part of starting to vape was not wanting to take in smoke, so I'm not going now sit and inhale the stale second hand smoke. If a restaurant or whatever doesn't have an open/outside smoking area, I will rather just wait, this is also helping to curb my smoke withdrawl/cravings as I learn that I can actually go a few hours without nicotine.

Vaping inside a mall,shop, restaurant or whatever just seems overly obnoxious *in my opinion*.

I vape openly through out my house, it's not safe for me to really smoke/vape outside (someone once took a shot at me while I was having a smoke outside), and the people I live with have graciously put up with my stinky second hand smoke for more time than I should have put them through, so they're happy to let me vape inside. 
My girlfriend's family actually allow me to vape in their home as they are trying to get her to quit, although I will turn down the size of the "clouds" just to be respectful.

I vape in my car, but i still worry that cops may think its a bong or the like 

On the whole I find that people are more curious than offended, and I try to carry on the attitude that I've found here and be helpful and answer their questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

